# Zum Weltuntergang



## Akrueger100 (19 Nov. 2012)

*Hier ein kuzes Video zum bevorstehendem Ende der Welt*Weltuntergang am 21.12.2012 Video - akrueger100 - MyVideo
ein:thx:währe nett.


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Nov. 2012)

Soll das irgendwie witzig sein???


----------



## comatron (19 Nov. 2012)

Es kann keinen Weltuntergang geben, sonst hätte myvideo nicht noch versucht, einen Track-Cookie bei mir zu installieren.


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2012)

danke dir


----------



## fcb1995 (19 Nov. 2012)

als ob die untergeht^
^


----------



## lärch (20 Nov. 2012)

kopf99Die Welt geht nicht unter, weil sie nirgendswo drauf schwimmt wo sie unter gehen könnte. Schon mal gemerkt, die Erde dreht sich im freien Universum und hängt auch nicht an einer Schnur.


----------



## useruser (22 Nov. 2012)

doch, doch, doch! die welt geht endlich unter! dann ist mal wieder was los!


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Nov. 2012)

lärch schrieb:


> kopf99Die Welt geht nicht unter, weil sie nirgendswo drauf schwimmt wo sie unter gehen könnte. Schon mal gemerkt, die Erde dreht sich im freien Universum und hängt auch nicht an einer Schnur.



Das Gleiche Sage Ich Auch immer zu Meinen Nichten Und Neffen !


----------



## astrosfan (23 Nov. 2012)

Außerdem ist die Erde ja nur ein winziger Teil der Welt.


----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2012)

Die Maya´s wollten sich nur wichtig machen


----------



## Webfish (23 Nov. 2012)

Rettet die Erde: Sie ist der einzige Planet mit Schokolade!


----------



## roter_baron (27 Nov. 2012)

5. februar passt mir jetzt wiederum nicht.


----------



## tassilo (27 Nov. 2012)

Was soll dieser Mist,schade um den Strom !!!! :angry: :angry:


----------

